# Maui & Kauai in 09, need suggestions for Kauai w/kids



## Denise L (Jan 31, 2008)

After 9 years with kids and only going to one island, we are going to try and do two islands next year :whoopie: .

I'm looking for timeshare recommendations for Kauai. I haven't been there since before Hurricane Iniki, and would love to go back finally. My kids will be 10 and 7 next year. We like swimmable beaches and snorkeling. Is summer the best time on Kauai?

My current choices are:

Marriott Waiohai
Westin Princeville Villas

We would probably be renting, or could do a timeshare tour at Waiohai for the 5 night deal.

Any help would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## lprstn (Jan 31, 2008)

I say the Marriott, the resort I viewed on the island was so amazing.  I loved where I was staying at The Point at Poipu, until I saw the Marriott.  We went in the summer and it was a good time, little rain, except on the rainy side of the Island.  However, they say the best time to go is spring.


----------



## dcjg (Jan 31, 2008)

The Marriott Waiohai has a nice beach and I think is very kid friendly.


----------



## winger (Feb 1, 2008)

Marriott Kauai Beach Club (converted hotel) has more kid activities, I've been told by coworkers/friends who stayed at both, although the newer Waiohai is a nicer overall resort.


----------



## winger (Feb 1, 2008)

lprstn said:


> I say the Marriott, the resort I viewed on the island was so amazing.  I loved where I was staying at The Point at Poipu, until I saw the Marriott.  We went in the summer and it was a good time, little rain, except on the rainy side of the Island.  However, they say the best time to go is spring.


How does Point at Poipu compare to Waiohai? and how about Marriott's Kauai Beach Club?  Point is one of my choices when I go to Kauai in a couple of yrs.


----------



## LisaH (Feb 1, 2008)

Denise,

In addition to the ones you mentioned, I'll also recommend Marriott Kauai Beach Club and Pahio Shearwater. KBC has a great swimming pool plus the beach is pretty calm. Shearwater has the best view and it's also within driving distance to many Princeville area beaches. Summer would be a great time to stay North in Princeville area. Embassy Poipu is also nice, but the beach in front of the resort is not really swimable for kids. When will you be going? Maybe we'll finally meet ...in Hawaii!


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Feb 1, 2008)

LisaH said:


> Embassy Poipu is also nice, but the beach in front of the resort is not really swimable for kids. When will you be going? Maybe we'll finally meet ...in Hawaii!



But Po'ipu Point is a heck of a lot closer to a swimmable beach than almost anyplace in Princeville!!!

But if it's important to have good access to a swimmable beach, Waihoi is the clear choice.


----------



## LisaH (Feb 1, 2008)

T_R_Oglodyte said:


> But Po'ipu Point is a heck of a lot closer to a swimmable beach than almost anyplace in Princeville!!!
> 
> But if it's important to have good access to a swimmable beach, Waihoi is the clear choice.



That's true, but once you get in the car, it's a drive. And the view from Shearwater...that's why I bought my week there. I don't mind driving a little

BTW, Steve, I thought you would reply


----------



## Denise L (Feb 1, 2008)

Thanks for the great replies!

I am planning now. If we go for more than a week, I have to plan it for the summer, so mid-June 2009. Will it be insanely crowded?  I'll go to Kauai first and then head to Maui for our week at the Westin.  

If I take them out for a bit longer, I could try for close to Easter break, so we'd go in mid-April then.

So April or June look like my choices. Is one better than the other?


----------



## LisaH (Feb 1, 2008)

I would prefer June. Early to mid June should not be too crowded. The last week of June might get busy. Water should be a little warmer and also calmer in June if you decide to stay in Prinveville area.


----------



## Denise L (Feb 1, 2008)

LisaH said:


> I would prefer June. Early to mid June should not be too crowded. The last week of June might get busy. Water should be a little warmer and also calmer in June if you decide to stay in Prinveville area.



Thanks, Lisa. When will you be going in 09?


----------



## LisaH (Feb 1, 2008)

Haven't made my 2009 reservation yet. We usually go in the summer, mostly June or July...


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Feb 1, 2008)

LisaH said:


> That's true, but once you get in the car, it's a drive. And the view from Shearwater...that's why I bought my week there. I don't mind driving a little
> 
> BTW, Steve, I thought you would reply



Well ... I guess I'll just have to post more photos of the south shore in the POTD thread!!!  (Course, now we own in both Po'ipu and Princeville).


----------



## jlr10 (Feb 1, 2008)

For families we prefer Waiohai.  There is a beach at Kauai Beach Club but is also crowded, with resort guests, public, and don't forget the cruise ship that docks in the harbor there.  The Waiohai is a smaller resort which makes it easier on kids, IMHO.  Even though the beach is right by the Beach Club it is stilll a long trek from the room to the beach, past the hugh pool, through the restaurant area, etc.  With Waiohai you take a short stroll and you are at the beach.  Since it is next to a beach park most of the public will op to swim and sun there., leaving the beach in front of the Marriott mostly for guests.

I would take a trade into either of the resorts, but given a preference would choose Waiohai.

We love Princeville, but for younger children I would agree that Princeville is the less desirable than Poipu.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Feb 1, 2008)

jlr10 said:


> For families we prefer Waiohai.  There is a beach at Kauai Beach Club but is also crowded, with resort guests, public, and don't forget the cruise ship that docks in the harbor there.  The Waiohai is a smaller resort which makes it easier on kids, IMHO.  Even though the beach is right by the Beach Club it is stilll a long trek from the room to the beach, past the hugh pool, through the restaurant area, etc.  With Waiohai you take a short stroll and you are at the beach.  Since it is next to a beach park most of the public will op to swim and sun there., leaving the beach in front of the Marriott mostly for guests.
> 
> I would take a trade into either of the resorts, but given a preference would choose Waiohai.
> 
> We love Princeville, but for younger children I would agree that Princeville is the less desirable than Poipu.



I think that's an excellent summary.  Beyond that, water sanitation conditions are far better at Po'ipu BEach than at Kalapaki Beach (i.e., Marriott Kaua'i Beach Club).  Kalapaki is part of an enclosed bay that includes Nawilwili Harbor.  It just doesn't get the same amount of flushing as Po'ipu.  

Water conditions are generally OK, but from a sanitary perspective, Kalapaki is clearly inferior to Po'ipu.


----------



## sun starved Gayle (Feb 1, 2008)

T_R_Oglodyte said:


> I think that's an excellent summary.  Beyond that, water sanitation conditions are far better at Po'ipu BEach than at Kalapaki Beach (i.e., Marriott Kaua'i Beach Club).  Kalapaki is part of an enclosed bay that includes Nawilwili Harbor.  It just doesn't get the same amount of flushing as Po'ipu.
> 
> Water conditions are generally OK, but from a sanitary perspective, Kalapaki is clearly inferior to Po'ipu.



Steve, I had questions about the water conditions when I walked the beach at Kalapaki Beach too.  It just did not look that clean. 

Denise, we saw Monk seals on the beach right down from the Marriott near Po'ipu. They were HUGE animals.  They had the area roped off so people would not bother them.  It was funny, I was sitting nearby watching them and people would walk up to me and ask where the seals were. I guess they thought they were big rocks on the beach or something.  Someone wanted to know if the life guards were going to try and go push them back in the water so they would not die! Amazing.

Gayle


----------



## alanraycole (Feb 5, 2008)

*I agree and disagree.*

For kids, I have to say the Waiohai is the best, hands down, no exceptions, no others come close. Poipu is one of the safest beaches and as close to the units as any. Plus, they have a great pool... important because when I am there, I see more kids in the pool than on the beach.

Lydgate Park has the absolutely safest beach. It has two enclosed beaches. There are rock barriers completely surrounding the beach that is swarming with kids. I don't know if it is a former fish pond or if they took the idea of a fish pond and decided to apply it in making a kid friendly beach. Also, Lydgate Park has several playgrounds, including a "tree house" that is so cool that I have played in it myself. I would suggest that you give this park a try no matter what resort you choose.

Now the part where I disagree. You don't have to drive far to find a kid friendly beach in Princeville. In fact, if you stay at the Hanalei Bay Resort, my favorite resort on the planet, you can take a 5 minute walk down the hill on a paved path to a very kid friendly beach. It is probably more kid friendly than Poipu Beach because there is a section of the beach that is virtually surrounded by a shallow reef offering a similar protection to the protection offered by the rock barrier at Lydgate Park. HBR also has a nice pool for kids. (The reason I would still rate the Waiohai as superior for kids is because I can see kids getting cranky walking up and down the hill, even though it is just a short walk. The beach at the Waiohai on the other hand isn't too far from even the units at the rear of the resort.) I don't know if anyone in the party plays tennis, but the best resort for tennis is definitely HBR. It has at least 10 courts... it was originally built to be a tennis resort. Finally, HBR is my favorite resort, not because of its mediocre rooms, but because the views it offers are second to none!

The beach in Hanalei, just a 10 minute drive from Princeville, is also relatively kid friendly, especially in the summer because Hanalei Bay is famous for being as smooth as glass during the summer months.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Feb 5, 2008)

alanraycole said:


> For kids, I have to say the Waiohai is the best, hands down, no exceptions, no others come close.
> …
> 
> Finally, HBR is my favorite resort, not because of its mediocre rooms, but because the views it offers are second to none!
> …



Alan, I totally concur with a couple of caveats about HBR.

The views at HBR are what give the value.  In that vein, there are couple of items to keep in mind.

First, many of the 1-bedroom units don't have much of a view at all.  Then, as I understand, owners generally get priority for the better units.  So exchanging in to a 1-bedroom unit there's a good chance you won't get a good view.  Without the view, HBR becomes pretty mediocre, IMHO.

Second, while most of the 2-bedroom units in the timeshare program have a good view, there are a couple of units that don't have a good view.  Ag, as I undertand, owners get first preference so exchangers are most likely to end up in one of those bottom floor units that have a marginal view, at best.

As I stated above, and you seem to be concurring, Waihoi is probably the best choice if you have small children.


----------



## alanraycole (Feb 5, 2008)

*Precision on what exchangers can expect in view from HBR.*



T_R_Oglodyte said:


> First, many of the 1-bedroom units don't have much of a view at all.  Then, as I understand, owners generally get priority for the better units.  So exchanging in to a 1-bedroom unit there's a good chance you won't get a good view.  Without the view, HBR becomes pretty mediocre, IMHO.
> 
> Second, while most of the 2-bedroom units in the timeshare program have a good view, there are a couple of units that don't have a good view.  Ag, as I undertand, owners get first preference so exchangers are most likely to end up in one of those bottom floor units that have a marginal view, at best.



There are only a handful of one-bedroom units at HBR that have an ocean view. So, as an exchanger, you will be virtually guaranteed to NOT get one. However, all but just a few... literally all but 3 or 4 (maybe just one or two, if you count ocean peeks as ocean views)... of the two bedroom units have an ocean view. So, as an exchanger, you have an excellent chance of enjoying an ocean view. Of course, all ocean views were not created equal. Nevertheless, mountain view is also unbelievable... watching several waterfalls lacing the mountains after a rain is truely paradise. Two bedroom units that don't have an ocean view will all have mountain views. Only one bedroom units have the third option, garden view. Yes, there is always a chance of ending up with a garden view with a one bedroom, which would be not so good. But, usually that view will also include a beautiful view somewhere beyond the immediate "garden." Bottom line: for exchangers, I strongly recommend limiting your request to a two bedroom unit for the BEST views.


----------



## dmharris (Feb 5, 2008)

Other points in favor of Waiohai:

1. An enclosed resort in a horseshoe shape that keeps children from wandering off; ponds with fish and a swan to keep children involved; along with green space for play.
2. Smaller resort, so less likelihood of children getting lost in the crowd of the Kauai Resort which is huge.
3. ALL the villas are two bedrooms, not so at Kauai Resort.
4. Precious monk seals





5. And for mom, they sell jewelry of all kinds right at the Waiohai; permanent vendors and rotating!


----------



## ciscogizmo1 (Feb 5, 2008)

Without a doubt, I'd stay at Marriott in Waiohai.  The beach there is incredible.  Waiohai has the full kitchen which I know you'll use.  Plus, there are several kid friendly restaurants nearby Brick Oven Pizza, Puka Dog & Roy's.  The only thing missing is the pool slide like at the Westin.  The pools are just regular plain pools. 

We've stayed at Marriott Kauai Beach club and the converted hotel rooms are okay.  It just has that high-rise feeling that I don't love.  It takes forever to walk anywhere.  It definitely has more of a hotel feeling.  Also, when we went the ocean out front was just gross.  It was not clear at all.  We also so a lot of other ships roll besides cruise ships.  The beach just wasn't as pretty as Waiohai is.

We'll be staying in Kauai this summer.  We are doing one week at the Westin in Princeville and one week at Marriott Waiohai.  I can't wait!


----------



## lprstn (Feb 6, 2008)

winger said:


> How does Point at Poipu compare to Waiohai? and how about Marriott's Kauai Beach Club?  Point is one of my choices when I go to Kauai in a couple of yrs.


The Point at Poipu has a great pool, but the beach isn't that great.  Its there for walking/viewing but not use.  However it is gorgeous as you can see the huge cliff where Anne Heish/Harrison Ford jumped off of in 48days (I think that's the movie) and its right next to the Hilton where we went to eat and have drinks, it was a good location for us.  It also had a lot of activities for our kids (who didn't want to leave the resort) and easy access to activities/tours.  Now Marriott has one of the best beaches on the island and anyone can go on it.  They also have a lot of entertainment onsite for hotel guest and timeshare owners get the benefits. and their kids club my friend said was really good.  You will not be dissappointed with Point, but you will be awed by Marriott.  When we went we stayed at the resort for our week and then ended the trip at a condo on the beach that was a nice cherry on the sundae to our trip.  If you get Point, then add 2 days at the Marriott if you can can --- but add it to the end of the trip.


----------



## mepiccolo (Feb 6, 2008)

I don't recall how old your children are but if they are small (6 and under) and therefore require a kid-friendly beach I'd have to say that we were extremely disappointed with the kid-friendly protected beach at Poipu Beach.  It is extremely small for the amount of kids that are in it (and we were there in off times) and there is barely any water in it.  The last time we went there the water was barely calf deep.  From what we saw the rest of the beach outside of that little area was unsafe for small children.  The first time we went there half of the already small kid-friendly area was not allowed to be used because there were two monk seals who came and took a long nap there.  They're cute and seeing them for 5 minutes was nice but then after that was it was like...when are you leaving so we can go in the water!  Our guests felt the same way on our two trips to Kauai who had small children....Poipu was not worth taking a second drive out to for beach purposes.

For small children Lydgate is far superior.  Way less crowded and it has two protected areas, one for tiny toddlers (the water only goes about to the knees of an average adult), and another that goes about 3-4 feet which is about 3-4x the size of the protected beach area in Poipu.  The playground is fantastic also...I've never seen a better playground outside of an amusement park (Legoland, Sea World).  

We absolutely love Hanalei Bay and it was easy to watch our children there..the beach is very calm.  Hanalei Bay is gorgeous and doesn't have that disneyland hotel or high-rise massive resort feel.  

We stay at Kauai Coast Resort at the Beach Boy and love it there.  There are many, many eating options nearby and it is not a far drive to anywhere on the island because it is in the middle.  The only thing is you can't swim in the beach right in front of the resort.  But when we're in Kauai we do a lot of beach trips and a couple of pool days and we're good.  If we weren't staying at KCR Beach Boy we'd stay near Hanalei Bay.


----------



## winger (Feb 6, 2008)

lprstn said:


> The Point at Poipu has a great pool, ...  You will not be dissappointed with Point, but you will be awed by Marriott.  When we went we stayed at the resort for our week and then ended the trip at a condo on the beach that was a nice cherry on the sundae to our trip.  If you get Point, then add 2 days at the Marriott if you can can --- but add it to the end of the trip.


Thanks for the detailed comparison.  If we go to Kauai, we will shoot for one week at the Point and one at Waiohai, in which case we will attempt to go in the order you suggest - but you know how requests with II goes, you can never tell if things go your way or not.


----------



## winger (Feb 6, 2008)

mepiccolo said:


> I don't recall how old your children are but if they are small (6 and under) ... .


 they are 4 and 6 y.o. now, so if we go next year (May-Aug), they will be 5'ish and 7'ish.  If we go in 2010 (May- Aug), 6'ish and 8'ish.

Thanks for the tip on Lydgate. Is that within walking distance from either the Point or Waiohai?


----------



## alanraycole (Feb 6, 2008)

*A few more thoughts.*

The Point, where I was staying just a week ago (now I am back in the Ohio cold  ), is a beautiful resort, but had nothing to keep me during daylight. That isn't such a bad thing because I had things I wanted to do. Lack of a beach is probably the biggest reason for wanting to get out of there each day and the beach you can walk to fronting the Hyatt (not the Hilton  ) is beautiful as are the Hyatt grounds, but the beach there is rarely safe for swimming, except for the brave. It is frequented by rip currents. Every morning I would take a walk along the paved coastal walk running from the far end of The Point's grounds down to the far end of Shipwrecks Beach fronting the Hyatt and then continue with a swing through the Hyatt grounds which are very beautiful with their garden landscaping and lagoons. After the walk, which was a daily pleasure, I was out of there. The pool is a beach style pool and nice enough, but the week I was there it seemed like a ghost town which took all the fun out of spending any time there, although I did spend maybe 3 hours in total over the course of the week. I am sure kids would enjoy the pool much more than I did. Be prepared for garden view. According to the desk clerk, garden view is all exchangers ever get. No requests are given consideration.

Regarding kids at Poipu Beach: I have often seen kids enjoying the beach throughout the whole stretch of the beach, not just in an isolated area. Usually, they are with their parents or other adults in the water, which is an understood need. I would say that the only beach on Kauai that is so kid friendly that the parents can lounge on the beach while the kids play on their own in the water is at Lydgate Park. While you are there, definitely don't forget to visit the tree house that I mentioned earlier. No, Lydgate Park is not within walking distance of Poipu, where both the Waiohai and the Point are located. It is on the other side of Lihue, almost to Kapaa, and at least a half hour drive... longer with traffic.


----------



## Stefa (Feb 9, 2008)

*Princeville - October?*

We are thinking of visiting Kauai next October with three kids (8, 5, 19mos) and we would stay at the Westin in Princeville.  Are there any safe, swimmable beaches in October?  Also, are there other kids' activities to do on a rainy day?  We are Starwood owners, so the Westin is our only choice.  My DH will not go back to Poipu if it was free, so Waiohai wouldn't be an option anyway.


----------



## Denise L (Feb 9, 2008)

Stefa said:


> My DH will not go back to Poipu if it was free, so Waiohai wouldn't be an option anyway.



Just curious as to why your DH will not go back to Poipu. I have never been there, just to the Princeville area many years ago.


----------



## thinze3 (Feb 9, 2008)

Waiohai has a great beach for kids. Next door they can learn to surf, as you can see by the photo I took of the kids below. One of them is mine.  

Something I dislike about Marriott Kaui down the road is the fact that you have to park half a mile away and catch a shuttle.  At Waiohai the car is right below your room via an elevator. We found ourselves always running back and forth to the car for misc. items.


----------



## mepiccolo (Feb 9, 2008)

I'm wondering if Stefa is from Southern California and that is why Poipu was so unimpressive.  Since we are in the "desert" here in Southern California the Poipu beach was too similar to Southern California beaches.  On the other hand Princeville area, and especially Hanalei Bay, blows us away with its tropical beauty, the mountains, it is just such paradise compared to Southern California beaches, whereas what Poipu offers we can pretty much get at home (including the crowds, except the water is warmer in Kauai, of course).


----------



## hibbert6 (Feb 10, 2008)

*Lydgate Park*

No, Lydgate Park is in Kapaa, north of the airport.  It's about a half hour drive from the Poipu area - so a good day trip, or a nice stop on the way to/from the north shore (Princeville/Hanalei).

The beach in front of and to either side of the Waiohai is very swimable.  And as you work your way east toward the Point (maybe 1/4 mile?) there's a nice cove, in front of Brenneke's I think.

Do remember, however, that these are all waters of the Pacific Ocean, so some form of floatation, like a ski vest, is highly recommended for kids.  My 7 year old son wore one as he entertained himself in the water in front of the Waohai for about 2 hours.  There were no other kids around that day, and all he had was a foam kickboard to ride the waves in with.  2 hours!

I'm so jealous of you!  

Dave


----------



## Stefa (Feb 11, 2008)

Denise L said:


> Just curious as to why your DH will not go back to Poipu. I have never been there, just to the Princeville area many years ago.



Denise

I think there are several reasons.  We were there shrotly after hurricane Iniki, so the beaches may not have been at their best.  Also, the guidebook we used didn't have a lot of suggestions for that area, so we felt rather isolated.  

The biggest problem was that we should have stayed in Princeville.  We booked through a travel agent who didn't do a very good job of matching our vacation to our interests.  (We know better now, but this was our first time "planning" a trip.)  We decided to go to Kauai because it was supposedly so lush.  The pictures in the brochure were probably taken along the North Shore and we were expecting that, so Poipu wasn't what we were expecting.  We spent the first part of our trip on the BI, and were ready for a change.

I'd go back to Poipu, but I wouldn't want to spend my entire vacation there.

Good luck with whatever you decide.


----------



## Stefa (Feb 11, 2008)

mepiccolo said:


> I'm wondering if Stefa is from Southern California and that is why Poipu was so unimpressive.  Since we are in the "desert" here in Southern California the Poipu beach was too similar to Southern California beaches.  On the other hand Princeville area, and especially Hanalei Bay, blows us away with its tropical beauty, the mountains, it is just such paradise compared to Southern California beaches, whereas what Poipu offers we can pretty much get at home (including the crowds, except the water is warmer in Kauai, of course).



Nope, I'm originally from South Dakota and now live in Minnesota.   We (especially DH) were just expecting a different Kauai than we found in Poipu.


----------

